# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva en afvallen

## maurixia

Is het mogelijk dat afvallen dankzij antidepressiva-gebruik heel moeilijk gaat?
Een tijdje geleden ben ik gestopt met het gebruik ervan en de kilo's vlogen eraf zonder dat ik er moeite voor deed.
Ik ben nu alweer een ruim een jaar met slikken begonnen en nadat ik weer in gewicht toenam eet ik sinds kort heel gezond en weinig en ga regelmatig naar de sportschool. Ik merk erchter niet dat ik er van afval dus vandaar mijn vraag. Is er een verband tussen antidepressiva's en moeizaam afvallen?

----------


## Leontien

Als ik jou verhaal lees zou je wel denken dat je met antidepressiva moeilijke afvalt. Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar daarom geef ik je een overzicht van berichten op dit forum die gaan over afvallen met antidepressiva. Dan kun je zelf bepalen wat je leest en wat niet.

----------


## Adike

Ja het is bekend dat je dan moeilijker afvalt, zelfs aankomt. Als natuurgeneeskundige ben ik aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen.

----------


## Kim Nannan

Ik heb ook dat probleem, nam eerst jaren Citalopram, ben daar volgens mij niet van bijgekomen ( toch niet zichtbaar).
Nu neem ik een jaar Venlafaxine en ik ben enorm verdikt, ik zit ook na te denken om dit eens met de dokter gaan te bespreken.

----------


## Adike

Zeker met je arts bespreken, anders heb je op den duur een probleem er bij. Mensen kunnen depressief worden van overgewicht.

----------


## gabry

Dat is zeer zeker een verband. Ik kwam in een vloek en een zucht 26 kilo aan van de AD. Na een paar maanden gestopt te zijn viel ik vanzelf langzaam maar zeker af. Nu ruim drie jaar AD vrij te zijn, ben ik weer op mijn oude gewicht dat ik had voordat ik begon met AD.
Tijdens het gebruik van AD was ik altijd bezig met lijnen en afvallen, vergeet het maar zolang je AD slikt lukt het niet.

----------


## Kim Nannan

Maar moest ik stoppen met AD dan zou ik me weer slechter gaan voelen...  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

Zulke dingen zijn altijd een kwestie van afwegen.

Wel AD gebruiken heeft voordelen, maar ook nadelen.
Geen AD gebruiken heeft voordelen, maar ook nadelen.

Waar kies je voor? Het is niet mogelijk voor iedereen dezelfde tip te geven. Het hangt er helemaal van af welke aspecten voor jou belangrijk zijn, en welke je minder belangrijk vindt. Voor de ene persoon liggen die afwegingen heel anders dan voor de andere persoon.

Heb je al overwogen in hoeverre je jouw AD als tijdelijke overbrugging kunt zien? Dus nu AD gebruiken, terwijl je intussen werkt aan een structurele oplossing van het onderliggende probleem. Naarmate je dat onderliggende probleem weet op te lossen, zou je met je AD kunnen minderen zonder dat je je opnieuw slechter gaat voelen.

Zou dat voor jou een mogelijke route kunnen zijn, of is de situatie bij jou zodanig dat dit geen optie is?

----------


## Flogiston

Antidepressiva zijn in veel gevallen loeiharde noodzaak. Dat kun je jammer vinden, maar het is niet anders.

Zoals hierboven al te lezen is, zijn er veel mensen die dat erkennen en die getuigen van hun positieve ervaringen met antidepressiva. Ook ik heb in mijn kennissenkring mensen die nog leven - dankzij de antidepressiva.

In de meeste gevallen is het wel zaak bijtijds de onderliggende oorzaak aan te pakken en de antidepressiva af te bouwen.

Echter, dat geldt in de meeste gevallen. Er zijn mensen bij wie afbouwen niet mogelijk is, en bij wie een andere oplossing ook niet werkt. Of dat nu door een genetische aanleg of door een later opgelopen storing komt, dat maakt niet uit. Feit is dat zij niet kunnen functioneren zonder antidepressiva.

Ook al zijn er enorm veel nadelen als deze mensen langere tijd antidepressiva gebruiken, de nadelen van het niet gebruiken van antidepressiva zijn ng groter. Dus hoe jammer je het ook mag vinden, jarenlang gebruik van AD's is voor hen toch echt de beste oplossing.

Kortom, het is niet mogelijk algemeen geldende uitspraken te doen. Iedereen is verschillend. Je zult echt van geval tot geval moeten bekijken welke oplossing het beste is.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Omdat ik het niet helemaal met je eens met bent, maar in de basis wel, ik zie bij jou geen kritisch woord over antidepressiva en dat wil ik dan wel benadrukken dus verduidelijk ik dat, knap trouwens jij kunt nog uit je dak gaan over het feit dat ik niet met je eens ben zoals jij dat wil, raarrr.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik zeg dat je het met me eens bent omdat ook ik geen voorstander ben van het lukraak voorschrijven van antidepressiva.

Ik wilde echter ook benadrukken dat antidepressiva wel degelijk enorm nuttig zijn, en vaak zelfs keihard noodzakelijk. Dat wordt door sommige kritikasters wel eens "vergeten".

----------


## Jeroen1964

Als het werkt wel, kritikaster en dat doet het maar in 30% en dat wilde ik duidelijk maken.

----------


## Flogiston

Helaas kun je vantevoren niet voorspellen of iemand wel of niet tot die 30% behoort. Er is maar n manier om dat te ontdekken: proberen.

Daar kun je bezwaar tegen hebben, maar dit is nu eenmaal de realiteit.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Nee Floggi dat is niet acceptabel en hoort totaal irreel te zijn een kans van 1 op drie om er iets aan te hebben is te riskant, daar gaan mensen aan kapot en onze maatschappij gaat naar de gallemiezen omdat dit kapitalen kost, Dokters en psychiaters horen geen loterij uit te geven en moeten kunnen vertrouwen op wat ze voorschrijven, ook hen wordt iets aangedaan, ik heb daar dus wel bezwaar tegen, onnodige doden daar heb ik altijd bezwaar tegen.

----------


## Adike

Ik ben het met Jeroen eens dat goede begeleiding en gesprekken cq behandelingen beter zijn. Als coginitieve-, schema- en hypnotherapeut ben ik voor behandeling zonder medicijnen. In mijn natuurgeneeskundige praktijk ondersteun ik de behandeling eventueel met homeopathie of bachbloesem. Als ik bij de intensieve begeleiding merk dat de clint reguliere zorg cq geneesmiddelen nodig heeft verwijs ik door. Dat is iets anders dan n keer in de 3 weken een gesprek van een kwartier met een psychiater voor het uitschrijven van een antidepressiva. Een consult duurt bij mij tot 1,5 uur en een clint kan dag en nacht in noodgevallen op mij terugvallen. Ik ben niet tegen reguliere geneeskunst, maar dan moet het wel het doel hebben serieus te willen genezen. Uitspraak van een kinderpsychiater tijdens een studiebijeenkomst: Ik trek het niet met zoveel ADHDers dus stop ik er een ritalinnetje in.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston schrijft: Helaas kun je van tevoren niet voorspellen of iemand wel of niet tot die 30% behoort. Er is maar n manier om dat te ontdekken: proberen. Daar kun je bezwaar tegen hebben, maar dit is nu eenmaal de realiteit.

Jeroen schrijft: Nee Floggi dat is niet acceptabel en hoort totaal irreel te zijn een kans van 1 op drie om er iets aan te hebben is te riskant, daar gaan mensen aan kapot en onze maatschappij gaat naar de gallemiezen omdat dit kapitalen kost, Dokters en psychiaters horen geen loterij uit te geven en moeten kunnen vertrouwen op wat ze voorschrijven, ook hen wordt iets aangedaan, ik heb daar dus wel bezwaar tegen, onnodige doden daar heb ik altijd bezwaar tegen. 

Ik ben het eens met Jeroen, niet met Flogiston. Genezen mag geen toevalstreffer zijn. Antidepressiva is zeer verslavend en neemt veel mogelijkheid om weer van het leven te genieten weg.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ben het met je eens dat genezen geen toevalstreffer zou mogen zijn.

Helaas is de werking van antidepressiva niet te voorspellen. En, al even helaas, zijn antidepressiva vaak loeihard nodig. Vaak als tijdelijke overbrugging, soms definitief.

We kunnen nog zo hard wensen dat we vooraf kunnen zien of een antidepressivum zal aanslaan, maar zo is het nu eenmaal niet. Daarom is proberen helaas de beste oplossing. Al het overige is wensdenken. Leuk en het voelt misschien goed, maar als je de realiteit ontkent doe je daar de patinten beslist geen plezier mee.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston schrijf geen onzin. Waar haal je je informatie vandaan. Lees eventueel bijsluiters over de werking van antidepressiva en de bijwerkingen. Artsen horen wel degelijk te weten wat een medicijn doet. Niemand accepteert een medicijn wat zeer verslavend werkt en vervlakt je leven. Dan kun je niet achter een stelling staan dat 70 % voor niets deze middelen krijgt voorgeschreven. 

De realiteit is dat er te veel medicijnen onnodig worden voorgeschreven. Des te meer omdat de oorzaak niet wordt weggenomen en met gesprekken wel. Ik ben niet geheel tegen antidepressiva, doch zoals jij het voorstelt: echt niet. 

Zie maar eens een arts te vinden die jouw stellingen onderschrijft die je op deze site zet. Daar zit niemand op te wachten. Bewijs maar dat 30 % van de antidepressiva zijn werking heeft. Het ligt niet aan het middel, maar aan het voorschrijven. Kijk ook naar de bijwerkingen, dan is zo slordig voorschrijven niet geoorloofd.

----------


## Flogiston

Je kunt net blijven doen alsof de uitwerking van een medicijn voorspelbaar is, maar dat is nu eenmaal niet zo.

Je kunt net blijven doen alsof de bijwerkingen gegarandeerd bij iedereen optreden, maar dat is nu eenmaal niet zo.

Je kunt antidepressiva verbieden. Dat zou vele levens kosten. Ik heb een aantal vrienden in mijn vriendenkring die zonder antidepressiva niet meer in leven zouden zijn geweest.

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik ben voorstander van grote terughoudendheid bij het voorschrijven van antidepressiva.

Maar soms zijn deze middelen nodig. Soms echt heel hard nodig, soms dermate hulpvol dat het onverantwoord zou zijn deze mogelijkheden niet te gebruiken.

We hebben tegenwoordig redelijk inzicht in welke middelen welk effect zullen hebben. Maar dat inzicht is geen 100%. Soms slaat een middel niet aan. Of slaat het pas na een tijdje aan. Dus inderdaad, je zult moeten proberen. Het is niet anders.

Wat doe je met iemand die suicidaal is? Gesprekstherapie? Dat lukt niet, de trein komt eerder. Dan maar liever AD voorschrijven. Flink veel, voor de zekerheid. Letterlijk een kwestie van leven of dood. Al is de patient tijdelijk een soort zombie, dat is beter dan een mensonwaardige dood. Na een paar dagen tot een week kan ik kijken hoe ver we de dosis kunnen terugschroeven zodat de patient weer "mens wordt". Dan kan ik ook op zoek gaan naar een definitieve oplossing.

Bij ernstige gevallen is het dus heel eenvoudig: eerst "platspuiten" met een willekeurig middel. Ik moet wel, ik kan het niet verantwoorden om dat niet te doen. Daarna de dosering terugschroeven en op zoek gaan naar een definitieve oplossing. Soms houdt die oplossing langduriger gebruik in van AD. Liever niet, maar soms is dat het beste voor de betreffende persoon. Dan kan ik samen met de patient gaan kijken of het eerste middel wel het beste is, of dat we over moeten op een ander middel. Maar daar is tijd voor nodig. Tijd die ik alleen maar heb kunnen kopen door heel urgent dat eerste middel voor te schrijven. Omdat het niet anders ging.

Bij minder ernstige gevallen kan in overleg worden afgesproken wat het beste is. Soms AD, omdat veel mensen toch te lang wachten voordat ze hulp vragen. Die AD is dan tijdelijk, een week of drie of vier, totdat de gesprekstherapie of andere therapie, of leefinhoudelijke veranderingen, effect beginnen te krijgen.

Het grootste probleem is meestal niet eens de bijwerkingen van de AD. Die bijwerkingen komen wel voor, maar lang niet bij iedereen. Een veel groter probleem is dat angstverhalen op Internet veel mensen zo bang maken, dat de innametrouw te laag is. Ik wil dan behandelen met AD, doe dat in overleg met de patient, maar de patient doet iets anders dan hij met mij afspreekt. Dan wordt behandelen wel heel erg moeilijk.

----------


## Adike

Ook ik protesteer om in het hoekje geduwd te worden dat ik tegen antidepressiva ben en verwijs naar mijn eerder schrijven op deze pagina. Weer zie ik allerlei stellingen van Flogiston die ik zou vertegenwoordigen. Ik beweer niet dat iedereen alle bijwerkingen krijgt, ik beweer dat een arts weet hoe een arts werkt en ik beweer niet dat je antidepressiva moet verbieden. Ik distantieer me pertinent van zijn interpretaties.

Ik schrijf ook niet dat iedereen met alleen gesprekstherapie te helpen is. Wel dat er te weinig tijd voor een clint wordt uitgetrokken en daardoor te snel naar antidepressiva gegrepen wordt zonder te kijken naar andere middelen, zoals voeding, homeopathie en bachbloesem.

----------


## Adike

Ik bestrijd dat een arts alleen antidepressiva voorschrijft als er geen andere oplossing mogelijk is. Artsen maken vele fouten, kijk na de t.v. dagelijkse meldingen. Zelf heb ik na een bevalling Haldol toegediend gekregen gedurende anderhalf jaar omdat ik klaagde over pijn. Pas na anderhalf jaar was men genegen om een foto te maken en bleek dat mijn staartbeen en heiligbeen gebroken waren tijdens die bevalling. Dat heb ik tegen het klakkeloos voorschrijven van dit tot Zombie makende middelen. Ik kon me niet verzetten omdat anders ik opgenomen zou worden in een inrichting en mijn baby uit huis geplaatst. Dankzij het thuisblijven van mijn man hebben we ons uit deze machtspositie kunnen bevrijden. Dagelijks heb ik dertig jaar later nog pijn, zonder enige vorm van excuus van de artsen die deze fout maakten en zonder schadevergoeding. Gevolg het gezin is levenslang slachtoffer en mijn beide kinderen hebben aanzienlijke studieschulden. Tot overmaat wordt ik door ene Flogiston voor van alles uitgemaakt, zie de andere pagina's.

----------


## Flogiston

Waarvoor maak ik jou uit, Adike? Noem eens, verwijs eens???

Artsen maken fouten. Klopt. Die fouten worden geregistreerd.

Natuurlijk kan er nog veel worden verbeterd. Maar is dat een reden om alle artsen maar over n kam te scheren, en om de hele geneeskunde af te wijzen?

Zal ik jou eens iets vertellen? Vandaag zijn in Nederland drie mensen overleden in het verkeer! Zullen we nu alle auto's maar afschaffen?

Of ben je in dit geval realistisch, en zeg je: heel triest dat er drie doden te betreuren zijn. Maar laten we gebruik blijven maken van gemotoriseerd verkeer, want de voordelen zijn groter dan de nadelen, zelfs als er mensen overlijden. Laten we auto's niet afwijzen, maar laten we zoeken naar manieren om het verkeer te verbeteren, zodat het nog veiliger en betrouwbaarder wordt dan het al is!

Mijn visie is dat we met geneeskunde hetzelfde moeten doen. Niet direct afwijzen omdat er wel eens iets fout gaat. Maar alle voordelen accepteren, en tegelijk proberen de behandelingen te verbeteren, zodat de grote voordelen behouden blijven en de nadelen kleiner worden.

----------


## Adike

Lees je eigen commentaar na, Flogiston. Wie zegt dat ik geneeskunde afwijs, weer Flogiston. Dit medisch grapje, heeft mij vele medische behandelingen opgeleverd vele jaren lang ziekenhuis in ziekenhuis uit. Overigens ik werk al vele jaren samen met huisartsen, psychologen, maatschappelijkwerkers en psychiaters. Dat er vele fouten gemaakt worden door arrogantie van artsen, daar ben ik op tegen. Er wordt niet geluisterd. Hup direct een eigen mening en binnen een kwartier een pilletje er bij. Dat het pilletje zeer veel schade aanricht, dat wordt onder tafel geschoven onder het mom dat de arts het wel weet. Door meer aandacht en deskundig behandelen is zeer veel van dit soort nood maatregelen te voorkomen. Vele mensen zijn platgespoten en aan kettingen gelegd en dan blijkt dat deze mensen opknappen met een intensieve begeleiding. Onlangs zag ik op t.v. een jongen dartelen als een jong veulen op een zeedijk, hij heeft 3 jaar aan een ketting gelegen. Ik ageer tegen zogenaamd medisch handelen. Ook in mijn geval was er geen sprake van in het belang van de clint handelen, het was het proberen lozen in een inrichting om een medische fout te verdoezelen. Koste wat kost een arts het hand boven het hoofd houden en niet omkijken naar een clint. Te vergelijken met het doorrijden na het dood rijden van iemand. Een chauffeur weet toch wat hij doet, er worden nu eenmaal fouten gemaakt in het verkeer. Is dit een mentaliteit. Ik pas voor die mentaliteit.

----------


## Flogiston

Lees even de bijdrage van DokterFlip terug.

Hij geeft duidelijk aan dat er soms gevallen zijn waarin je als arts geen andere keus hebt dan iemand (tijdelijk) tot "zombie" te maken.

Ik ben het met hem eens. Echt, het is een rotmiddel, maar het alternatief zou ronduit onmenselijk zijn.

Antidepressiva zijn nodig. Keihard nodig. Dat is jammer, inderdaad, maar al is het nog zo jammer, het blijft een feit.

----------


## DokterFlip

Klopt helemaal.

Het voorschrijven van AD is een noodmaatregel, zeker bij een acute crisis van iemand die voor het eerst met ernstige depressieve klachten bij mij meldt.

Als ik inschat dat iemand een acuut gevaar voor zichzelf is en ik geef geen AD of een te lage dosis, blijft die persoon een gevaar voor zichzelf. Dat vind ik niet acceptabel, het zou zelfs ronduit onethisch zijn.

Als ik de juiste dosis geef, zou dat ideaal zijn om in ieder geval een paar dagen respijt te hebben waarin we naar een betere oplossing kunnen zoeken. Helaas is de juiste dosis onbekend, omdat iedere persoon weer heel anders reageert.

Als ik een erg hoge dosis geef, hebben we ook een aantal dagen respijt. Nadeel is dat de patint tijdelijk alle gevoelens verliest (een "zombie" wordt). Dat is niet fijn, maar nog altijd veel, veel beter dan een te lage dosis geven.

Kortom, bij een acute crisis van iemand die ik niet goed kan inschatten, is er maar n oplossing die ethisch verantwoord is: direct AD voorschrijven in een vrij hoge dosis. Daarna intensief contact houden met de patint. In die periode geleidelijk de dosis afbouwen en samen zoeken naar een echte oplossing voor de problemen.

----------


## Adike

Juist en daarbij gaat het nog al eens fout. Als een arts inschat dan wordt er binnen een kwartier een middel voorgeschreven en geen intensief contact onderhouden. Door die middelen wordt zoveel gedempt dat een zorgvuldige diagnose niet meer mogelijk is. Zie mijn verhaal hierboven.

----------


## Lilly66

Ik neem sinds 2003 AD. Ik heb 10 jaar intensieve therapie gehad.Ik heb het geluk gehad dat ik een psychiater
had, die altijd voor mij klaar stond. Mijn man en vrienden hebben mij ook gesteund. Ik moet mijn verder leven ad gebruiken. ik 
maak te weinig serotonine aan in mijn hersenen. Zonder ad herval ik snel terug in een zware depressie. De hersenen van 
mensen, die als kind zwaar mishandeld zijn, zijn op een andere manier samengesteld en maken meestal te weinig serotonine aan.
Ik ben chronisch ziek: fibromyalgie, Hms, polyneuropathie, spierspanningen, sociale fobie, zware hechtingsstoornis,... Verder ben 
ik ook hypersensitief. Dat heeft lang geduurd voor ik er mee om kon gaan.
Ik ben bij de weight watchers en val langzaam af. Ik ben blij. Dank zij AD kan ik met al mijn beperkingen, pijnen en trauma's
een redelijk normaal en toch gelukkig leven leiden. Ik heb door de jaren heen mensen rond mij gekregen, die mij
helpen en ondersteunen.
Ik val redelijk goed af. Maar bij mij gaat het langzamer omdat mijn chronische ziekten nogal eens voor problemen zorgen.
Ik neem cymbalta, sipralexa en trazolan. ik heb nog mensen gekend, die met Ad afvallen.

----------


## Adike

De serotineproduktie kun je vaak ook op andere manieren aanvullen o.a. door voeding en kruiden. Lage serotine komt ook vaak voor bij boulimia, verandering van eet en leefgewoonte kan de seotineproductie benvloeden. Zelf begeleid ik o.a. eetstoornissen en ben lid van de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen.

Let wel: ik wil niemand iets anders adviseren als iemand tevreden is met hoe hij nu functioneert.

----------


## Flogiston

Heel dapper van je, Lilly66, dat je dit verhaal hier vertelt. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je dit vroeger niet zomaar had kunnen schrijven...

Dat je dit opschrijft is heel goed vanuit jouw persoonlijke perspectief. Maar daarnaast is het ook goed als tegenwicht tegen al die mensen die maar niet willen inzien dat medicijnen vaak domweg de best mogelijke oplossing zijn.

Wat jou natuurlijk ook heel goed helpt is de goede psychiater, en (misschien nog wel belangrijker) jouw persoonlijke omgeving, die jou opvangt, begrijpt, en steun biedt.

Ik wens je alle goeds bij het omgaan met je beperkingen. Als ik jouw woorden zo lees, zie ik een heel positieve levenshouding, met met zo'n instelling kom je er wel!

Succes,

Flo

----------


## Lilly66

het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat mensen, die tijdens hun kindertijd zwaar mishandeld en verwaarloosd zijn te weinig serotonine aanmaken!!! Dat heeft niets te maken met boulimia. Ik heb zelf geen eetstoornis, wel een maag die niet werkt waardoor ik zware reflux heb. Niet alles is op te lossen met aanpassing van de voeding (als het zo simpel was) . Als je liefhebbende ouders hebt gehad en een normale jeugd dan zullen de hersenen zich meestal goed ontwikkelen. Maar vele elementen hebben invloed op de ontwikkeling van de hersenen: de opvoeding, trauma's, drugs, alcohol. De hersenen ontwikkelen zich tot een leeftijd van 25 jaar, Ik geloof niet in sprookjes. Trouwens via voeding krijg je inderdaad serotonine binnen maar niet genoeg. Er is nog maar weinig onderzoek naar verricht. Als je als mens de keuze hebt om Ad te gebruiken en een normaal gelukkig leven te leiden of geen Ad en regelmatig depressief te zijn, ..... Kies ik voor het eerste. Iedereen moet die keuze voor zich maken maar mensen moeten niet komen klagen als ze voor het tweede kiezen. Mensen beseffen soms niet wat goed voor hen is.

----------


## DokterFlip

> Juist en daarbij gaat het nog al eens fout. Als een arts inschat dan wordt er binnen een kwartier een middel voorgeschreven en geen intensief contact onderhouden. Door die middelen wordt zoveel gedempt dat een zorgvuldige diagnose niet meer mogelijk is. Zie mijn verhaal hierboven.


Beste Adike, ik ben zeer ontstemd over jouw tekst!

Wat wil je nu zeggen? Als er iemand in een acute noodsituatie voor mij staat, moet ik dan volgens jou niet inschatten hoe die persoon er aan toe is en wat ik het beste kan doen? Moet ik die persoon dan maar in de steek laten?

Ik kan hier op een openbaar forum helaas geen voorbeelden geven want dan is er kans dat iemand uit de omgeving de betreffende persoon herkent. Maar geloof me, ik heb mensen gezien die hun afscheidsbrief al hadden geschreven. En mensen die op het laatste moment van het spoor konden worden gehaald.

En dan kom jij mij hier op een forum vertellen hoe ik zou moeten handelen? Dat het volgens jou fout is om zo iemand bij wijze van noodmaatregel een AD te geven in een vrij hoge dosis? Ja, dan zit die persoon een week lang platgeslagen op de bank. Jij vindt dat kennelijk helemaal fout. Ik vind het niet fijn, maar het is nodig, hoe jammer het ook is. Het is stukken beter dan zo iemand maar aan zijn lot over te laten!

Vervolgens zeg je dat er geen intensief contact zou worden onderhouden. Waar haal je dat vandaan? Hoe kom je op het zotte idee?

Ik vind het te gek voor woorden dat je mij zo beschuldigt terwijl je geen flauw benul hebt van wat er aan de hand is!

Niet alleen haal je mij neer, je trapt voor het gemak meteen mijn hele beroepsgroep in de hoek. Ik vind dat echt zwaar ongepast!

----------


## Lilly66

Hoi, Ik zat ooit op de bodem en voor mij stond het vast dat ik er een einde aan zou maken. Ik wist ook waar en hoe. Hoge dosis Ad en mijn psychiater hebben mij er door geholpen. En zo ken ik nog mensen. Ik ben blij dat ik het toen niet gedaan heb. Ik heb heel veel respect voor de dokters en verpleegkundigen, die mij ondersteund hebben. Ik heb 10 jaar therapie gevolgd. Zwaar depressieve mensen hebben tunnelvisie en zien nog in niets het positieve.Dikwijls heeft een depressie ook eerst een fysische oorzaak. Mensen moet je soms tegen hun eigen beschermen. Ik werd ook intensief gevolgd. Mensen denken dat dokters, die ad voorschrijven voor hun plezier en dan de deur achter zich dichtdoen. En klaar is kees. Dokters zijn ook mensen. Ze hebben ook gevoelens. 
Ik heb tijdens de eerste maanden van mijn depressie ook de goede raad gehad van mensen, die dachten dat ze er alles van wisten, om te stoppen met de medicatie. En om zeker geen therapie te volgen maar zeker te stoppen met Ad. Gelukkig heb ik niet geluisterd en mijn eigen zin gedaan. 
Ik ben nu al sinds 2003 chronisch ziek en je kan je niet voorstellen hoeveel goede raad ik van mensen al gehad heb. 

Op een gegeven moment waren mijn man en dochter ziek en ze moesten medicatie nemen. Maar ze besloten om het niet te doen. Wat belachelijk was!!!
Ik heb hun toen gezegd: ok, jullie nemen jullie medicatie niet. Dus ik stop er ook mee. Dat ik dan veel pijn heb, hartklachten heb, ..... terug depressief word, is allemaal zo erg niet. Ze waren snel overtuigd.

----------


## Adike

Allereerst het onderwerp gaat over aankomen en antidepressiva. Dit kan in verband staan met de serotineproductie. Ik reageer op de vraagsteller. Bovendien ligt het aan het soort voeding hoeveel je van iets binnen krijgt en aan de persoon. 

Ik heb nergens gesteld dat je geen AD moet gebruiken. Jij voelt je prettig erbij dus dan is er niets aan de hand.

----------


## Adike

Ik wil zeggen dat er vaak fouten gemaakt worden. Wat is een acute situatie. Wat is intensieve zorg? In de gevallen dat iemand zelf aan geeft dat hij acuut is en een gevaar voor zichzelf of voor een ander is het gewoon duidelijk. Ook ik zit met een beroepsgeheim. Dus neem ik mijn geval als voorbeeld. Ik vertel niet hoe je moet handelen, ik beschuldig je ook persoonlijk niet. Wel dat er te vaak en te snel zonder intensieve begeleiding of diagnose stelling medicijnen worden voorgeschreven die een verdere beoordeling mogelijk maken. 

Lees mijn eigen verhaal. Ik klaagde over pijn na een bevalling. De huisarts stelde dat ik te lui zou zijn om te werken en eiste psychiatrische behandeling i.p.v. naar de lichamelijke klachten te kijken. Wat door de psychiater klakkeloos werd opgevolgd tot anderhalf jaar later toen er foto's gemaakt werden. Dit bleken gebroken ledematen te zijn. Wat ik laag vind is dat nog nooit iemand uit de medische wereld zijn excuses heeft gemaakt voor de blunders die gemaakt zijn. Mijn gezin zonder fatsoenlijke inkomsten achter liet. Jammer dat het je beroepsgroep treft. Ook jammer dat je mijn persoonlijke verhaal kennelijk niet eens gelezen hebt. Mijn lichamelijke gebreken belemmeren mij nog steeds dagelijks om normaal te kunnen functioneren.

----------


## Flogiston

Conclusies:

Antidepressiva zijn vaak kei- en keihard nodig.Ook het tijdelijk "platspuiten" van een patint is in bepaalde gevallen keihard nodig.Welk antidepressivum in welke dosering nodig is, is een kwestie van inschatten en proberen.Sommige patinten kunnen de antidepressiva afbouwen en er met therapie weer bovenop komen.Andere patinten zullen jarenlang tot levenslang antidepressiva nodig hebben omdat er helaas geen andere mogelijkheid is.
En ja, soms worden er fouten gemaakt. Dat is sneu voor de betrokken patint. Maar hoe sneu het ook is voor die gevallen waarin dit gebeurt, de voordelen van de huidige werkwijze zijn veel, veel groter dan de nadelen.

Artsen zijn echt geen slaven van geldbeluste farmaceutische monsters. Artsen doen hun best, ze staan klaar voor hun patint. Met al hun beperkingen schatten ze in wat ze op dat moment het beste kunnen doen. Over het algemeen gaat hen dat uitstekend af.

----------


## Adike

Tja en ik ben van mening dat de gezondheidszorg echt heel veel beter kan. Zeker in deze tijd met zijn vele beperkingen in de hulpverlening, met name in de psychische zorg.

----------


## Flogiston

Zeker kan er heel veel beter.

Het zou beter kunnen als we er meer geld aan zouden besteden.

Het zou ook beter kunnen zonder er meer geld tegenaan te gooien. Maar dat vergt een omslag in het denken van veel mensen. Hierbij denk ik aan leefstijl, maar ook aan het niet altijd maar een middeltje willen nemen als er even iets niet helemaal lekker loopt.

Wat ook zou helpen is goed te kijken naar wat werkt en wat niet werkt. Middeltjes en methoden die niet blijken te werken, moeten we eruit durven te gooien. Maar dat vergt een open geest, en voor velen het verlaten van een geliefd geloof.

Het kan dus best wel, maar het zal moeilijk zijn.

----------


## Adike

En dan ook te denken dat vele zorgcentra's inkrimpen en afdelingen samenvoegen welke niet bij elkaar passen. Het gevolg is dat clinten zich er niet in thuis voelen en dus eerder met zwaardere middelen aangepakt zullen worden terwijl dat eigenlijk niet noodzakelijk is.

Ik ben dus niet tevreden over de gezondheidszorg.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat zijn de gevolgen van politieke beslissingen. Met de gezondheidszorg zelf heeft het niets te maken, die wordt er slechts door getroffen.

De verantwoordelijken voor die politieke beslissingen zijn wijzelf. Wij hebben tenslotte onze stem uitgebracht.

Maar dat is een andere discussie. Om terug te keren naar de discussie: feit blijft dat antidepressiva vaak hard nodig zijn. DokterFlip heeft dat duidelijk uitgelegd, en Lilly66 heeft vanuit haar eigen ervaring verteld waarom dat zo is.

Overigens heb je nog niet gereageerd op de terugkoppeling van DokterFlip. Misschien kun je dat nog even doen? Lijkt mij wel zo beleefd.

----------


## Adike

Tja en ik heb ook het n en ander uitgelegd. Ik heb zeer veel ervaring met het gebruik van antidepressiva en de gevolgen voor een gebruiker, mede door mijn werk. Bovendien heb ik wel gereageerd op dr. Flip, helaas is dit kennelijk niet goed doorgekomen, nl.: _Ik wil zeggen dat er vaak fouten gemaakt worden. Wat is een acute situatie. Wat is intensieve zorg? In de gevallen dat iemand zelf aan geeft dat hij acuut is en een gevaar voor zichzelf of voor een ander is het gewoon duidelijk. Ook ik zit met een beroepsgeheim. Dus neem ik mijn geval als voorbeeld. Ik vertel niet hoe je moet handelen, ik beschuldig je ook persoonlijk niet. Wel dat er te vaak en te snel zonder intensieve begeleiding of diagnose stelling medicijnen worden voorgeschreven die een verdere beoordeling mogelijk maken. 

Lees mijn eigen verhaal. Ik klaagde over pijn na een bevalling. De huisarts stelde dat ik te lui zou zijn om te werken en eiste psychiatrische behandeling i.p.v. naar de lichamelijke klachten te kijken. Wat door de psychiater klakkeloos werd opgevolgd tot anderhalf jaar later toen er foto's gemaakt werden. Dit bleken gebroken ledematen te zijn. Wat ik laag vind is dat nog nooit iemand uit de medische wereld zijn excuses heeft gemaakt voor de blunders die gemaakt zijn. Mijn gezin zonder fatsoenlijke inkomsten achter liet. Jammer dat het je beroepsgroep treft. Ook jammer dat je mijn persoonlijke verhaal kennelijk niet eens gelezen hebt. Mijn lichamelijke gebreken belemmeren mij nog steeds dagelijks om normaal te kunnen functioneren._ 

Verder kun je nog nauwelijks spreken over een politieke keuze aangezien de bezuinigingen geleid worden door Europa. Er is eigenlijk geen beroepsgroep die niet getroffen wordt door bezuinigingen. Gevolg meer onnodig medicijn gebruik.

Overigens ben ik een zeer beleefd persoon en wil ik me eigenlijk aan het onderwerp houden.

----------


## DokterFlip

Een acuut depressieve persoon komt niet doodgemoedereerd naar mijn praxis met de melding: "Beste dokter Flip, ik ben acuut depressief. Wilt u mij alstublieft iets geven?"

Een acute patint komt in een noodsituatie binnen. Soms meegesleept door familie. Soms kom ik bij de persoon thuis na een alarmerend telefoontje.

Ik heb gezegd dat ik dan vaak noodgedwongen moet inschatten hoe ernstig de situatie is. Omdat er geen andere mogelijkheid is dan het in te schatten.

Jij hebt gezegd dat het totaal onverantwoord is zo'n inschatting te maken. En dat het enige effekt is dat doktoren iedereen voor het gemak maar platgooien met hoge doses AD. En dat de arts daarna weigert de patint intensief te begeleiden.

Met zulke stellingen haal je mij persoonlijk door het slijk, en je valt meteen een hele beroepsgroep aan.

Ik begrijp dat jij het slachtoffer bent geworden van ofwel een medische fout, ofwel een menselijke fout (een verkeerde inschatting - spijtig maar kan gebeuren). Dat is treurig. Maar het is geen reden mij aan te vallen. Het is ook geen reden de hele beroepsgroep neer te maaien.

Ik vind jouw tekst dus ongepast.

----------


## Adike

Ik vind het onverantwoord om binnen een kwartier een situatie in te schatten. Het woord inschatten bevalt mij ook al niet, het wil zeggen dat de clint niet serieus wordt genomen. Doorvragen zou een optie zijn. Wellicht een baantje voor een assistent. Maar de hulpverlener schat in en schrijft voor en zegt tot de volgende keer. De volgende keer gaat het over het bijstellen van de medicijnen. Door de medicijnen is er geen objectieve diagnose meer mogelijk en zit je op een spoor zonder uitgezocht te hebben wat de clint voor klachten heeft. Dit kan jaren doorgaan zonder werkelijk te kijken waarmee een clint geholpen wordt. Sorry ik heb zeer veel mensen diep ongelukkig zien zijn met AD. 

Na mijn weten heb ik nergens beweert dat iedereen voor het gemak maar platgooien met hoge doses AD. Intensief begeleiden is een rekbaar begrip. Wel stel ik dat door betere begeleiding minder AD gebruikt zou kunnen worden. Die begeleiding hoeft zelfs niet door een psychiater te gebeuren. Ik vind echt dat de gezondheidszorg wel degelijk heel veel beter kan. Intriest als je bejaarde mensen onder de AD middelen ziet zitten in een bejaardenhuis. Ze accepteren bijv. een maandelijkse injectie waardoor ze niet eens meer in staat zijn te breien. Waarom accepteren ze dat? Anders zouden ze weer naar een psychiatrische inrichting verdwijnen. Waarom omdat ze niet stil willen blijven zitten. Zo kan ik vele misstanden aanhalen. Positieve afsluiting: gisteren is vastgesteld dat er de laatste 5 jaar minder medische fouten gemaakt. Dankzij media, mentaliteitsveranderingen, etc.

----------


## DokterFlip

Beste Adike, zo te zien heb je nog nooit een acute psychische noodsituatie meegemaakt.

Voor de uitgebreide gesprekken die jij graag ziet, is geen mogelijkheid. We hebben het immers over een noodsituatie!

Stel je iemand voor die alleen nog maar alleen wil zijn, in een donker hoekje wil wegkruipen, en daar wil sterven. Iemand die psychisch tot niets meer in staat is, behalve het innemen van een grote hoeveelheid pillen. In die toestand is iemand niet bereid en niet in staat een gesprek te voeren.

Een andere mogelijkheid is iemand die vol zit met opgekropte woede die er ineens uitkomt. Een huilend en schreeuwend persoon. Een gesprek dient er dan vooral voor om de patint tot rust te brengen. Eens dat is gelukt, is het niet verantwoord die persoon naar huis te laten gaan. Een antidepressivum is de veiligste optie. Voor de zekerheid een hogere dosis dan eigenlijk nodig is - beter aan de te hoge kant dan aan de te lage kant, want dan is de kans te groot dat je die persoon nooit meer terugziet, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

In beide situaties is een snelle oplossing nodig. Ook als dat niet de optimale oplossing is. Er is domweg met spoed iets nodig, iets willekeurigs, maakt niet veel uit wat precies, als het maar snel werkt. Meer tijd is er gewoon niet.

----------


## Flogiston

Adike, je hebt kennelijk nog nooit iemand ontmoet die in een acute psychische crisis zat. Ik hoop zowel voor jou als (vooral) voor de patint dat dat zo blijft!

Mocht je toch ooit in de situatie komen, wees dan wijs en breng de hulpbehoevende patint zo snel mogelijk naar een arts!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik zie nu dat DokterFlip en ik tegelijk aan het schrijven waren. Mijn reactie was dus achteraf gezien al niet meer nodig.

DokterFlip, bedankt voor je uitgebreide uitleg!

----------


## Adike

Geachte dr. Flip,

Ik heb veel meer noodsituaties meegemaakt dan me lief zijn. Daar wil ik verder niet over uitweiden. Waarvoor iedere keer dingen aannemen die net correct zijn. Mijn mening is dat een clint in nood niet in staat hoeft zijn om naar huis te gaan, ook niet thuis hoeft te blijven. Vele situaties waarin de psychiater of huisarts binnen een kwartier verdwenen was, met de mededeling dat de toegediende medicijnen absoluut de clint lam zouden leggen voor minstens een dag. Voordat de auto gestart was van de hulpverlener waren clinten alweer op de been. 

Komisch verhaal: een dierenarts zij dat hij een Airedale terrier voor een ezel gegeven had en niets meer zou ondernemen gedurende een urenlange behandeling. Een half uur later reageerde de terrier als een leeuw.

Nee mensen verwijt mij niet dat ik geen praktijkervaring. Maar mijn stelling blijft dat artsen te veel vertrouwen op hun medicatie en te weinig tijd besteden aan een correcte opvang.

----------


## DokterFlip

Leuke verhalen. Ze komen niet overeen met mijn ervaringen.

In mijn ervaring moet er binnen een kwartier iets gebeuren. Niet altijd. Maar dat zijn de gevallen waar ik hier op doel. Als er meer tijd is, is dat prachtig. Maar als die tijd er niet is, dan MOET er iets gebeuren. En snel.

Dan ontkom je niet aan inschatten. Er is geen andere mgelijkheid.

Zo mogelijk houd ik iemand langer in de gaten. Maar dat kan niet altijd. Soms zijn er meer spoedgevallen (niet allemaal psychisch) op een avond. Die kan ik niet aan hun lot overlaten.

Je kunt wensen dat er genoeg zorg is om iedereen continu terzijde te staan. Maar dat kan niet. De praktijk is anders. Dus moet je schipperen.

Je beschuldigt nu een hele beroepsgroep dat ze te weinig tijd besteden aan opvang. Dat is te simplistisch. De opvang is zo goed als dat mogelijk is. Soms moet je schipperen, dat is een gegeven. Maar ik durf te stellen dat een goede arts de juiste prioriteiten weet te leggen.

----------


## Adike

Waarom mijn persoonlijke ervaringen terugbrengen naar verhalen. Onverantwoord is het om risico's te nemen met deze clinten. Dat er iets moet gebeuren dat is zeker, niet dat de hulpverlening snel weg moet zijn. iemand plat spuiten en dan weg lopen zonder verder medisch toezicht is onverantwoord.

De opvang en hulp is dus niet goed geregeld en onverantwoord. Dit soort foutjes zijn levensgevaarlijk voor de clint en zijn leefomgeving. Dit heeft niets te maken met het beschuldigen van een beroepsgroep, maar van onverantwoord handelen.

----------


## Flogiston

Niemand zegt dat de hulpverlening snel weg moet zijn. Dat lees jij er misschien in, Adike, maar ik lees dat juist totaal niet in de ervaringen van DokterFlip.

Daar komt bij dat jouw weergave zo is geschreven dat de lezer denkt dat DokterFlip verkeerd handelt.

Ook hier weer: je doet net alsof hij bepaalde dingen schrijft. Maar dat doet hij nergens. Lees maar terug... In werkelijkheid ben JIJ degene die zegt dat de hulpverlening snel weg moet zijn, iemand plat moet spuiten en dan weg moet lopen zonder verder medisch toezicht.

Ik vind het triest dat jij kennelijk zo'n vreemd beeld hebt.

----------


## Adike

Ik heb geen zin in de verzinsels van FLogiston over wat ik zou schrijven en beweren volgens hem en ik geef daar geen commentaar meer op.

Als familieleden bij extreem geweld van een cliënt mijn hulp in roepen, leg ik contact met de plaatselijke politie. Deze hebben de mogelijkheid om een cliënt zijn vrijheid in te binden en een psychiater in te schakelen. Dan blijkt dat een cliënt zelden wordt platgespoten. Na een aantal uur kan de cliënt dan op eigen gelegenheid het bureau verlaten. Zo niet dan verdwijnt de cliënt op een gesloten afdeling en is men verzekerd van observatie tijdens het "platspuiten". Zomaar platspuiten uit tijdgebrek en er dan niet meer nar omkijken s onverantwoord.

----------


## Flogiston

Zou je willen stoppen met deze beschuldigende taal?

Je kiest één woordje en hangt daar een negatieve interpretatie aan vast. Vervolgens doe je net alsof de ander die negatieve dingen heeft gezegd.

Maar dat klopt niet. De ander heeft slechts een bepaald woord gebruikt. JIJ maakt er iets negatiefs van. JIJ doet net alsof de ander negatief is geweest.

Maar dat zijn slechts JOUW gedachten, gebaseerd op JOUW interpretatie van een woordje.

Ik verzoek je daarom, vanaf nu in te gaan op wat er is geschreven. Niet op jouw gedachten daarover, maar op de gedachten van de schrijver.

----------


## Adike

Ik verwijs naar het programma Schepper en co van afgelopen maandag en het onlangs afgeronde onderzoek van het VU in Amsterdam. Geleid door psychiaters en psychologen welke stellen dat medicatie geen meerwaarde heeft op cognitieve therapie. Bij Schepper en co bevestigde 2 psychiaters dat er vele stromingen binnen de psychiaters is welke eerst met (zware) medicatie beginnen en uit bescheidenheid pas na langdurige toediening van medicatie toekomen aan het vragen naar de onderliggende oorzaken van de depressie. Meestal na ruim een half jaar tot 2 jaar. Therapeuten beginnen direct met bijv. cognitieve therapie. 

Tot nu toe ga ik in op wat er geschreven wordt als het niet beledigend is. Platspuiten en vastbinden is altijd negatief, het is de onmacht van een behandelaar en zijn omgeving. Medicatie die zo zwaar is dat het het normale functioneren belemmerd ook. Ik pak niet op woorden, maar op behandelmethodes die mensonwaardig zijn. Platspuiten en alleen achter laten, zonder professionele hulp is onverantwoord.

----------


## Flogiston

Je blijft doen alsof er sprake is van "zomaar platspuiten". Dat is onjuist.

Je verzint nu iets nieuws: vastbinden. Daarmee leg je een niet-bestaand verband tussen de ander en een negatieve handeling. Dat is een bekende truc om je tegenstander onderuit te halen. Zoiets is een verfoeibare steek onder de gordel.

Je blijft doen alsof de platgespoten patiënt eenzaam achter wordt gelaten. Ook dat is iets dat je zelf bedenkt. Je beschuldigt zo de ander van jouw eigen bedenksels. Stop daar alsjeblieft mee.

Het enige inhoudelijke dat je zegt is dat medicatie geen meerwaarde heeft op cognitieve therapie. Dat klopt. Maar ook daarvan is geen sprake bij de hier genoemde crisis-situaties.

Beste Adike, houd je alsjeblieft bij het onderwerp van de discussie. Verzin er geen dingen bij. En gebruik geen trucs die je normaal alleen ziet bij politici die een cursus "hoe zaag ik mijn tegenstander onderuit" hebben gevolgd.

----------


## Adike

Ik heb nergens gesteld dat er zomaar platgespoten wordt. Maar dat dat deskundig moet gebeuren en dat er niet platgespoten mag worden zonder achterlating van geschoold personeel. In dit forum werd gesteld dat men platspuit en dan direct wegloopt naar "de volgende patiënt. Ook ik heb dit vele malen meegemaakt. Deze werkwijze is bevestigd door dokterFlip, Schepper en co en gesprekken met instanties die instellingen bezoeken om deze misstanden op te heffen. Vastbinden is een bekende behandeling bij de psychiatrie. Ik kan er ook niets aan doen dat mijn woorden verdraaid worden en ik dan met voorbeelden kom die werkelijk gebeurd zijn. Terwijl het anders kan. 

Het onderwerp is antidepressiva en afvallen. Afvallen wordt wel degelijk tegenwerkt door deze medicijnen. Cognitievetherapie doet niet onder voor medicatie en maakt onafhankelijk van hulverleners en een gelijkwaardig leven.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je goed leest zie je dat het hier gaat om een noodsituatie. Afvallen is leuk, cognitieve therapie is ook leuk, maar eerst moet de patiënt in leven worden gehouden.

Je kunt wel leuk aankomen met allerlei "betere" behandelingen, maar als je vergeet dat je allereerst moet zorgen dat de patiënt überhaupt blijft leven, ben je totaal verkeerd bezig.

----------


## Adike

Bewezen is dat cognitievetherapie geen slechter resultaat geeft dan het voorschrijven van antidepressiva, onderzocht door het VU. Wie zegt overigens dat afvallen en cognitivetherapie "leuk" is, ik niet.

Platspuiten en zonder deskundige begeleiding achterlaten is onverantwoord en levensgevaarlijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Je vergeet opnieuw een essentieel puntje. Namelijk dat cognitieve therapie pas mogelijk is wanneer de patiënt in staat is cognitieve therapie te ontvangen. Zodra dat het geval is, kun je beter cognitieve therapie toepassen dan medicatie gebruiken. Maar dat is niet de situatie waar we het hier over hebben.

Ook het "platspuiten" en zonder begeleiding achterlaten is niet goed. Gelukkig ben jij de enige die het daar steeds over heeft.

----------


## Adike

Voor de vraagsteller voldoet het bestrijden van het overgewicht en depressie cognitieve therapie, eventueel aangevuld met andere disciplines. Ik ben o.a. aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen, dus degelijk geschoold in de gewicht- en eetproblematiek. Eén ding werkt tegen namelijk AD-medicijngebruik bevordert het aankomen. Door deskundige afbouw van de AD-medicatie in combinatie met therapie vang je 2 vliegen in 1 klap. Natuurgeneeskundige middelen kunnen daarbij een aanvullende rol spelen naar een gezonder leven. Ik werk altijd in samenwerking met de nu behandelend arts en huisarts.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je je beperkt tot de situatie van alleen de vraagsteller en niemand anders, dan zou cognitieve therapie prima kunnen werken.

Maar dat is een uitvlucht. Ten eerste is deze discussie al lang in een veel breder verband getrokken. Ten tweede moeten we er rekening mee houden dat niet alleen vraagsteller deze teksten leest, maar ook heel veel anderen.

In dat bredere verband is het onverantwoord om AD categorisch af te wijzen. Antidepressiva zijn in veel gevallen levensreddend. Letterlijk!

Vergeet dat alsjeblieft niet!

Ik hoop dat wat je schrijft klopt, en dat je de medische zaken aan een kenner overlaat. Die zal jou in dergelijke gevallen echt wel duidelijk maken dat de prioriteit ligt bij het redden van de patient. Pas nadat een echte deskundige daarin is geslaagd, kunnen we kijken of de patient al toe is aan de volgende stap.

Dit _kan_ het afbouwen van de antidepressiva zijn, en als het even kan dan zal dat natuurlijk gebeuren. Maar zoals je ongetwijfeld hebt gelezen, zijn er mensen die door een afwijking gewoon niet zonder antidepressiva kunnen. Of je dat nu fijn vindt of niet, dat is nu eenmaal de situatie. Ik hoop dat je de getuigenissen die hier op dit forum zijn gedaan kunt accepteren, en dat je je inderdaad houdt aan de richtlijnen van een echte arts.

----------


## Adike

Ik verwijs naar het onderzoek van het VU over cognitieve therapie en AD. Net als het VU wijs k geen enkele behandelingswijze of geregistreerd geneesmiddel af en sta open voor iedere behandelingsvorm en mogelijk verbeteringen.

----------


## Flogiston

Mooi zo, eindelijk komen we ergens!

Laat ik eens op een rijtje zetten wat we tot nu toe hebben geconstateerd:

Bij niet-urgente psychische problemen is over het algemeen (dus niet altijd) een therapie de beste behandelvorm. CGT scoort daarbij heel hoog, maar er zijn ook andere vormen van therapie.Bij levensbedreigende psychische problemen moet je allereerst doen wat je kunt om de patiënt te redden, zodat hij het overleeft. Daartoe zijn AD vaak de enige oplossing, ondanks al hun nadelen. Zelfs als het gebruik van AD de latere therapie bemoeilijkt, zul je toch AD moeten gebruiken, omdat de patiënt anders nooit aan de therapie zal toekomen, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.Bij enkele aangeboren of opgelopen hersenaandoeningen zijn AD of andere vormen van medicatie vaak de enige manier om die mensen een acceptabele levenskwaliteit te kunnen bieden.

----------


## Adike

Ik geef o.a. cognitieve therapie, schematherapie en hypnotherapie. Dus zeer goed in staat mijn eigen vak uit te oefenen. Het VU heeft een vergelijkend onderzoek gedaan naar AD en cognitieve therapie. Ik wil niet in discussie treden over wat wel of niet behandeld zou moeten worden met cognitieve therapie. Ook niet over wat wel of niet urgent of levensbedreigend is. AD, isolatie, platspuiten en vastbinden kan een cliënt doen besluiten zijn leven te beëindigen.

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt helemaal. Het niet toepassen van AD kan een cliënt doen besluiten zijn leven te beëindigen.

Voor isolatie en vastbinden geldt natuurlijk hetzelfde, maar die komen uit jouw koker. Ik houd ze liever buiten de discussie.

----------


## Adike

Nee, AD, isolatie, platspuiten en vastbinden kan een cliënt doen besluiten zijn leven te beëindigen. Deze behandel methodes kunnen zo kwetsend zijn dat mensen besluiten niet verder te willen leven. Ongenuanceerd is het om geen rekening te houden als je tot deze maatregelen beluit, zeker als dit gebeurt uit tijdgebrek. Dat deze consequenties niet zo in de publiciteit komen, is jammer. Voor een psychiatrische cliënt kan het te vernederend zijn. Bijv. het vastbinden van anorexiacliënten heeft tot nu toe volgens de wetenschap nog nooit tot een positief resultaat geleid, wel tot de dood.

----------


## Flogiston

Leuke theoretische overwegingen. Heb je enige cijfers om jouw beweringen te onderbouwen, of spui je hier slechts jouw vooroordelen?

Nogmaals, en hopelijk ben je nu wel in staat te lezen wat hier staat:
We hebben het hier over het toedienen van AD *in een acute zware crisis*. In een noodsituatie moet je noodmaatregelen nemen. Net zoals de brandweer bij een brand de blusspuit gebruikt, zelfs als dat het dure parket beschadigt.

Het heeft er alle schijn van dat je je in de meest vreemde bochten wringt om maar onder die waarheid uit te komen. Kennelijk is deze waarheid voor jou onaangenaam.

Je haalt er nu zelfs een verhaal bij over het vastbinden van anorexiapatiënten. Leuk verhaal. Is het ergens op gebaseerd, of is het een nieuw bedenksel om de aandacht af te leiden van waar het om gaat, en om jouw vijand, de levensreddende psychiatrie, in een kwaad daglicht te stellen?

Maar laat ook maar, het doet er niet toe of jouw verhaaltje over de anorexia wel of niet ergens op gebaseerd is. Het heeft namelijk niets, helemaal niets, te maken met het onderwerp van deze "discussie".

Wat overblijft is het onderwerp:
Er zijn helaas mensen die in een acute, zware crisis raken. Die mensen kunnen zichzelf elk moment iets aandoen. De enige manier om dat te voorkomen is het toedienen van AD. Een andere manier is er helaas niet. Je kunt dat ontkennen omdat je het jammer vindt, maar daar help je deze mensen niet mee.

----------


## Adike

Er zijn in dit land nog vele misstanden in de gezondheidszorg door ondeskundigheid. Helaas zit ik aan een beroepsgeheim vast en ga ik verder niet meer in op reacties van mensen met een schuilnaam. Ik heb geen enkele behoefte om dingen te verzinnen. Dus een prettige jaarwisseling en het beste.

----------


## Flogiston

Fijn dat je je uit de discussie terugtrekt.

Wel wat jammer dat je als afscheid alleen maar zegt "ik heb helemaal gelijk, echt waar hoor!" en verder totaal niet ingaat op alle argumenten die hier zijn genoemd.

Hoe dan ook, het feit dat je er nu mee stopt is alvast positief.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston ik heb op alles al 10 keer antwoord gegeven, dus wat mij betreft einde discussie. Ik zou tegen een cliënt zeggen zoek een andere hulpverlener. Soms willen mensen niet horen en zien wat je zegt en uitlegt. Ik wens veel je succes en wees een "man" en gebruik je eigen naam. Dit is mijn laatste antwoord aan een stalkend persoon. Ik wil mij richten op de vraagsteller en niet op de onzin die een ander uitkraamt over iemands vak.

----------


## Flogiston

Als je al tien keer antwoord hebt gegeven, heb je die tien antwoorden verdraaid goed verstopt. ;-)

Ik wil voorstellen dat je niet de boodschap aanvalt, maar eens luistert naar de boodschap. Zoals ze in het voetbal zeggen: speel op de bal, niet op de man.

Tot nu toe zie ik twee mogelijkheden. Ofwel de boodschap is niet overgekomen, ofwel je ontkent de boodschap. Welke van deze twee het ook is, het is een houding waarmee je niet verder zult komen.

----------


## Adike

Accepteer gewoon dat je niets aan een discussie met mij hebt. Bovendien wil ik me aan het onderwerp houden van de pagina.

----------


## Flogiston

Je draagt inderdaad vrij weinig bij, inhoudelijk gezien.

Ik probeer je al een hele tijd te vragen wat er volgens jou verkeerd is aan de "homeopathische zelfmoord", maar je weigert erop in te gaan. Je kent het achterliggende idee niet eens.

Ik heb wel eens met een homeopaat gesproken over dit onderwerp. Hij wist in ieder geval waar het over gaat. Dat was natuurlijk te verwachten, want het ging tenslotte over zijn vakgebied, de homeopathie, en daar had hij zich natuurlijk in verdiept.

Hij kon er prima over praten. Hij was het niet eens met de conclusies, en hij kon aangeven waarom hij het er niet mee eens was.

Kijk, dat was een prima gesprek. Hij en ik waren het niet met elkaar eens, maar we konden inhoudelijk over het onderwerp praten, en we wisten allebei waar we het over hadden. Dat we het niet eens werden is dan acceptabel.

Met jou is het anders. Je doet wel alsof je veel van homeopathie weet, maar deze basiskennis heb je kennelijk niet. Je weigert zelfs om je daarin te verdiepen. Daardoor kun en wil je geen gesprek aangaan.

Dan heb ik liever die echte homeopaat. Met hem was tenminste een waardig gesprek mogelijk.

Ik nodig jou nog steeds uit om ook een fatsoenlijk gesprek aan te gaan, net als die homeopaat met wie ik destijds sprak. Over de "homeopathische zelfmoord", en over het aanbod om te laten zien dat de homeopathie van de hoge verdunningen een werkzaam effect heeft.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston, dit forum is niet ingesteld voor gesprekken, maar om mensen verder te helpen die een vraag hebben. In dit geval antidepressiva en afvallen. Ik heb constant onzin verhalen over homeopathie weerlegt. Begin een andere pagina en val mij verder niet lastig. Weer een foutje: ik hoef je geen antwoord te geven of een discussie met je aan te gaan. Als je andere mensen vindt die dat wel met je willen: heel veel plezier.

----------


## Flogiston

Dit forum is juist uitstekend ingesteld voor gesprekken. Bekijk de diverse draden maar eens, daar zie je echt heel goede gesprekken tot stand komen.

Dit forum is bedoeld om mensen te helpen. Dat houdt in dat we de beste informatie met elkaar delen.

Stel je bijvoorbeeld eens voor dat iemand hier vraagt wat ze kan doen tegen een steeds terugkerende verkoudheid, en dat iemand de tip geeft eens flink wat antibiotica te gebruiken. Als ik dat zie, zal ik daar op inspringen, en vertellen dat antibiotica niet werken tegen verkoudheidsvirussen. Misschien dat ik ook nog zal vertellen dat ik helemaal niet zo'n voorstander ben van het zomaar gaan slikken van antibiotica, maar dat terzijde. In dit voorbeeld geeft iemand een verkeerd advies (antibiotica slikken tegen een virus, dat helpt namelijk niet). Ik zal er dan op wijzen dat zo'n advies verkeerd is, en ik zal uitleggen waarom ik dat vind.

Ik denk dat ik de vraagsteller daar beter mee help dan wanneer ik mijn mond houd. Als ik namelijk zwijg, zal de vraagsteller misschien dit foute advies ter harte nemen en antibiotica gaan slikken.

Tot zover het voorbeeld.

In dit geval vind ik dat jij verkeerde adviezen geeft.

Daarom ben ik erop in gesprongen, en heb ik aangegeven wat je volgens mij verkeerd doet. Best mogelijk dat ik het verkeerd zie, maar dan helpt het niet wanneer je boos wordt en er een welles-nietes-gevecht van maakt. Je zou er dan beter aan doen gewoon kalm uit te leggen waarom jij vindt dat jouw advies toch goed is, en wat er verkeerd zou zijn aan mijn redenatie.

Helaas doe je dat niet.

Je blijft bij jouw advies. Je gaat met geen woord in op wat ik zeg. Je wilt dat anderen wel naar jou luisteren, maar zelf weiger je naar een ander te luisteren.

Dat is ongelijkheid. Zo laat je de ander niet in zijn waarde. Je stelt je boven de ander, je stelt je heel gesloten op.

Ik heb al mijn argumenten open op tafel gelegd. Best kans dat ik ergens iets verkeerd zie. Als dat zo is, wijs me daar dan alsjeblieft op. Nu doe je dat helaas niet. Dat betekent dat, voor zover ik kan zien, mijn argumenten nog steeds geldig zijn. En dat ik dus nog steeds een goede reden heb om bij mijn standpunt te blijven, en de vraagsteller te waarschuwen tegen jouw adviezen, die in mijn ogen verkeerd zijn.

Nogmaals, ik vind het prima wanneer jij een andere mening hebt. Maar wees dan in ieder geval zo netjes om te laten merken dat je mijn punten hebt gehoord, en om te vertellen wat je ervan vindt. Praat er niet overheen, doe niet steeds alsof ik niets heb gezegd. Ga gewoon fatsoenlijk het gesprek aan. Dat lijkt mij de enige manier om dit zinloze altijd-maar-doorgaan eindelijk eens te kunnen stoppen.

----------


## Adike

Je kunt niet beweren dat homeopathische middelen niet werken, omdat ze wel werken. Jaarlijks worden er 4,5 miljoen verpakkingen verkocht. In driekwart van de huishoudens is een homeopathisch geneesmiddel aanwezig. Slechts 24% van de bevolking gebruikt nooit homeopathica. Vele artsen gebruiken homeopatische middelen net zoals ziekenhuizen. Homeopathie is ingeburgerd in de maatschappij met succes. Is dus een geregistreerd geneesmiddel. Als het een moord middel zou zijn zou het uit de handel genomen worden. Zelf heb ik vele mensen en dieren gelukkig gemaakt met de goede resultaten door homeopathie.

----------


## Flogiston

Daarom beweer ik ook helemaal niet dat homeopathische middelen niet werken.

Ik beweer slechts dat de homeopathie kan worden verbeterd. Er zitten namelijk onderdelen in die niet werken. Wanneer we die onderdelen eruit zouden halen, zou de kwaliteit van de overblijvende homeopathie hoger zijn dan nu.

Helaas zijn er nog teveel homeopathen die niet openstaan voor het verbeteren van hun eigen vak.

PS.
De opmerking over 'moord' aan het einde van je bericht, die begrijp ik niet.

----------


## Adike

Ten eerste concludeer ik dat Flogiston geen homeopaat is die ervaring heeft met homeopathie en niet kan oordelen of een middel of potentie werkt of niet werkt. Hij zet mensen op het verkeerde been en adviseert potenties uit homeopathie te verwijderen zonder zich druk te maken over mensen die dan niet geholpen kunnen worden. Dus hij adviseert achteruitgang, zonder rekening te houden met de mensen die hij benaderd.

Ik concludeer dat Flogiston vele dingen niet begrijpt en niet wil begrijpen.

----------


## Flogiston

Jammer dat je je zo afsluit, Adike.

JIJ bent de expert. Daarom mag JIJ laten zien dat een D30-verdunning van een door JOU gekozen middeltje op een door JOU gekozen manier kan worden onderscheiden van puur oplosmiddel.

Kom nou eens over de brug. Laat zien dat je de expert bent die je beweert te zijn. Of stop met deze onzinnige discussie, dat kan ook.

Verdiep je eens in het aanbod. Beschrijf het eens... al was het maar om ons te laten zien dat je op de hoogte bent van de stand van zaken.

Verdiep je ook eens in de "homeopathische zelfmoord". Een essentieel gebeuren in de homeopathie. Iemand die zo'n belangrijk gebeuren niet eens kent, kan niet serieus worden genomen als homeopaat.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston lees mijn antwoorden, ik heb antwoord gegeven.

----------


## Flogiston

Nee, je hebt de vraag ontweken. Je hebt uitgelegd wat iedereen al wist, namelijk dat een D30-verdunning geen middeltje is maar een verdunning.

Maar daar gaat het niet om.

Lees het aanbod nu eens echt. En beantwoord dan de vraag:
_kun jij laten zien dat een D30-verdunning van een door jou gekozen middeltje op een door jou gekozen manier verschilt van puur oplosmiddel?_

----------


## Adike

Het is geen oplosmiddel.

----------


## Flogiston

Je bent echt heel bedreven in het ontwijken van de vraag waar het om gaat, nietwaar?

Vul je eigen woord in en beantwoord dan alsjeblieft de vraag.

----------

